# Atlas 618



## DavidR8 (Dec 2, 2019)

Not mine. Looks a biiiit pricey!Atlas 618








						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## WCraig (Dec 3, 2019)

The market for hobby lathes may be quite different in the interior of British Columbia...but $2,000 seems "optimistic".  Even though it looks like a pretty pristine example of a 618.  OTOH, Kijiji buyers aren't shy about offering less than the asking price!

Craig


----------



## francist (Dec 3, 2019)

No kidding.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 4, 2019)

seems very high for a 618. I like my Atlas 618....and it's nicely tooled up and all clocked in. I sell it with all tooling in a heartbeat for 1200.00
And even that would be a gift to me for a 618 IN MY OPINION.... Unless they have markedly appreciated in the last year.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2019)

There a local 618 for sale, asking 800. Had look but passed on it.


----------



## WCraig (Dec 5, 2019)

Tim9 said:


> seems very high for a 618. I like my Atlas 618....and it's nicely tooled up and all clocked in. I sell it with all tooling in a heartbeat for 1200.00
> And even that would be a gift to me for a 618 IN MY OPINION.... Unless they have markedly appreciated in the last year.


I think the mixture of US and Canadian dollars in this thread is causing some confusion.  USD $1,200 is approximately CAD $1,650 (give or take).  The CAD $2,000 asking price in the original post doesn't look nearly so absurd compared to CAD $1,650.

Again, the original lathe is deep in the interior of BC which changes things 

Craig


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 5, 2019)

That lathe with all the extras will be between $1200 to $1500 CAD. in Ontario


----------



## Packard V8 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for everyone sharing opinions of current market price for 618s.  I have a nice one with tooling on a  stand and would have put it on the market for much less.  Who'd a thunk these little toys bring big lathe money now?

jack vines
spokane, wa


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 6, 2019)

Currency exchange rates makes a lot of sense here and no doubt location means a lot with machine tools. That said... even at @1500. US in a remote location... It should be well tooled up for that price with decent  3 & 4 jaw chucks plus a qctp.
   The 618’s are woefully inadequate until you put a QCTP on them. They just aren’t ridged. But... they are wonderful little lathes to get ones foot in the door. And the atlas Groups.io is an excellent forum with tons of beginners getting all their questions answered daily. Really a great resource for a beginner. I always keep a soft spot in my heart for my 618 because it got my foot in the door when I was just getting started. Not great for steel...but adequate for aluminum and brass plus most plastics.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2019)

David, if you are looking to buy a lathe (not stated) then what are your plans for what you want to do with it?  The Atlas 618 is a very light lathe and is really only suitable for smaller work and preferably with softer metals.  Good work can be done with them, but they are limited.  Also, what do you have room for?  The Atlas will fit into a tight area if that is a requirement, if not, an import 12x36 can be had for about the same price as that 618 is offered at, and perhaps less.  It will be MUCH more capable.  Starting out slow in a hobby can be a good thing, but not if it limits and frustrates you...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks all,
I have a mini lathe now so am not planning on buying the 618 (or any 618 for that matter) I was just surprised by the asking price. As others have said, local conditions dictate pricing.


----------



## Packard V8 (Dec 6, 2019)

Tim9 said:


> The 618’s are woefully inadequate until you put a QCTP on them.



The answer is probably available somewhere here, but a quick search didn't find it for me, so what is a
 "good enough for a 618" QCTP
 and where did you buy it?

jack vines


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2019)

Here is the answer from our site's archives:








						QCTP for Atlas-Clausing 6 in lathe
					

I inherited an Atlas Clausing 6 in lathe (model 10100).  I would like to buy a quick change tool post that would replace the original “lantern post”. I am a novice to metal turning and would sure appreciate some recommendations.   Thanks!




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 6, 2019)

Small machines hold their value well because their is a lot of demand for them. Far more people can find space for a small lathe than a full size.

With something like the small Atlas / Craftsman lathes you also begin to see the effect of collectors. Many deride Atlas lathes for their flat ways and cheap material (zamak) but regardless of their faults they have a very large following.

The little mills are similar Benchmaster and Atlas mills are often $1500 and I've seen them as high as $2600, prices that put them in direct competition with larger, much more capable machines. They are of a useful size for a hobbyist with a small space, US made and have become collectible so there are people willing paying those prices. It wouldn't surprise me if there are people with a shelf full of little machine shop tools on display, people will collect anything.

I have developed a bit of an obsession for small machines, and also have a collector gene passed down from my Dad. Luckily for my bank account my miserly tendencies, and already having good machines has kept things in check, so far... The result is I do watch for small machines to get an idea of prices and looking for a bargain. I do see the Atlas / Craftsman 6" lathes occasionally asking $1000-2000 (US), but I see enough at $300-600 to think the lower end is probably more realistic unless exceptionally nice and / or well tooled. 



Packard V8 said:


> The answer is probably available somewhere here, but a quick search didn't find it for me, so what is a
> "good enough for a 618" QCTP
> and where did you buy it?
> 
> jack vines



Little Machine Shop makes a good one. I have their OXA on my Sherline and I've been happy with it. Not the cheapest QCTP but they are decent quality. They sell a specific package for mounting to the Atlas lathes.

Little Machine Shop QCTP for Atlas lathe


----------



## Packard V8 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.  Seems a QCTP is $150 - $300.  Now, that's more than I paid for the lathe.  Just reinforces what I knew to be true; buy a fully tooled, fully operational machine.

I got a good deal on the lathe, but I've welded up a stand, added a motor, a switch, change change gears, tooling and now it needs a QCTP.

Anyway, good to know it's still at the break-even point should I decide to sell it.

jack vines


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 6, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> Thanks for the replies and suggestions.  Seems a QCTP is $150 - $300.  Now, that's more than I paid for the lathe.  Just reinforces what I knew to be true; buy a fully tooled, fully operational machine.
> 
> I got a good deal on the lathe, but I've welded up a stand, added a motor, a switch, change change gears, tooling and now it needs a QCTP.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth I bought a 0XA Machifit QCTP and four tool holders from Banggood for $140 CDN.
I'm very impressed with their quality.








						Machifit 250-000 Cuniform GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001-010 Tool Holder for Lathe Tools
					

Only US$15.99, buy best Machifit DMC-250-000 Cuniform GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001-010 Tool Holder for Lathe Tools sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 6, 2019)

Wow... I’m surprised that an aluminum OXA QCTP cost that much. I’d definitely keep an eye on Banggood 
   I’m sure I paid @ 100 for mine from Little Machine shop. 
    Anyway... paying extra for a well tooled package definitely saves one in the long run.


----------



## Packard V8 (Dec 6, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> For what it's worth I bought a 0XA Machifit QCTP and four tool holders from Banggood for $140 CDN.
> I'm very impressed with their quality.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, but one has to look carefully.  It nearly had me ordering one tool holder instead of the complete kit in the illustration.  Very misleading at first.

jack vines


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 6, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> Thanks for the link, but one has to look carefully. It nearly had me ordering one tool holder instead of the complete kit in the illustration. Very misleading at first.
> 
> jack vines



It’s a bit confusing. 
You select the specific parts you want and add the quantity. 
Took me a few minutes to understand what was going on. 
It’s a wedge-style steel post. 
Steve Jordan does a review which is what steered me to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 6, 2019)

Packard V8 said:


> Thanks for the replies and suggestions.  Seems a QCTP is $150 - $300.  Now, that's more than I paid for the lathe.  Just reinforces what I knew to be true; buy a fully tooled, fully operational machine.
> 
> I got a good deal on the lathe, but I've welded up a stand, added a motor, a switch, change change gears, tooling and now it needs a QCTP.
> 
> ...



The LMS QCTP is a set with the correct mounting stud for the Atlas and several tool holders. Many of the cheaper ebay tool posts are just one tool holder and you are on your own for mounting it to your specific lathe, usually set up for the Chinese mini-lathes. Easy to spend more on a "bargain" tool post if not comparing like to like as you have noticed. 

Someone on the forum made their own QCTP. It isn't the Aloris style but looked functional, just different. I tried searching for the post, but coming up empty.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 6, 2019)

Here it is

DIY Norman style QCTP


----------

